# Overclocking integrated hd 4200?



## armysgt1

Hi I am looking to safely overclock my integrated graphics which is the radeon hd 4200 on a ga-ma785gm-us2h motherboard. I just want a little more performance until I can afford the radeon hd 5770. I do not have any additional cooling. Here are my specs: 

MoBo: Gigabyte ga-ma785gm-us2h

CPU:Amd Phenom X2 550 Black edition 3.1ghz (3rd and 4th cores are unlocked)

PSupply:Ultra 650 watt

Ram:6 gigs

                                         Thanks in advance!


----------



## Motoxrdude

can't OC integrated graphics.
/thread


----------



## Gooberman

yup you can't


----------



## armysgt1

You _can overclock the integrated graphics on this motherboard, it says right in the manual itself and the gigabyte website. I also have searched elsewhere and have found others over clocking this same setup. I just dont how far to push it._


----------



## G25r8cer

What yes you can! 

I oc'd mine when I was using it

You can change the sideport freq and everything

Edit: See here 

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2472&page=5


----------



## armysgt1

G25r8cer, I cannot pm yet so i was wondering how far you pushed your 4200 to. I dont have any additional cooling yet and I don't know if that will be a problem. Also i lloked at your link there, but i was a little confused. In the bios, what exactly do you change? Thanks


----------



## mx344

Not worth overclocking a integrated gpu imo, buy a 8400gs for 30 bucks, and youll get double the preformance of that integrated stuff.


----------



## armysgt1

Yeah I definitely hear ya, I'm just looking for a little boost until I get a radeon hd 5770 next week maybe. That cards gonna blow a lot of cards out of the water without costing an arm and a leg. I found them cheapest for like 160-170 bucks.


----------



## mx344

o ok, i got ya. its a temp. solution. well overclock it in safe amounts i guess, i myself have never overclocked an integrated gpu before, but i guess the same rules apply to them as well. I would overclock the core about 5-10mhz to be safe, each time.If its stable, then do it some more.Then when you've reached the maximum core clock, then move to the memory, and do the same.


----------



## Motoxrdude

armysgt1 said:


> Yeah I definitely hear ya, I'm just looking for a little boost until I get a radeon hd 5770 next week maybe. That cards gonna blow a lot of cards out of the water without costing an arm and a leg. I found them cheapest for like 160-170 bucks.



It's not worth it, just wait for your new card, after all it's only a week.


----------



## Eresh1

hey i found out that amd gpu clock tool works with hd 4200 and hd 4250 what you do is get version 0.9.26 the stable speeds i have is core 670 and memory 550 set voltage by .20 more and i get like 35 percent increase in frames hope this helps other versions of amd gpu clock tool will not work only 0.9.26 and powerstrip is not working either along with other overclocking softwares


----------



## Okedokey

Watch the cooling.


----------



## linkin

I've done this before, it's quite easy.

You'll want SB voltage at 1.2v and Sideport memory voltage at 1.8v, sideport speed set to 1333mhz. Core speed varies anywhere from 750-1000mhz. Cooling might be an issue, but the standard heatsink on there has always done fine for me.

Generally speaking, if you can boot into windows after overclocking it, it should be stable. Should you see any artefacts or have any hard freezes/bsods, you need to lower the core speed.


----------



## Eresh1

*HD 4200 and 4250 FINALLY FOUND WAY TO OVERCLOCK!!!!!*

ok heres an explained version for people who are still having trouble

amd gpu clock tool will only work with a specified driver of ati not the retail or original driver form website

i will go in step by step ok so hear me out

1.uninstall ati drivers including folders and everything
2. goto www.tweakforce.com
3. left hand side should be download button click that
4. goto ati mobility driver-g for windows 7and vista 32 bit or 64 bit
5.get driverr 11.2m 64 bit for supported operating system
6. install, restart windows update will pick up the driver automatically aksing you to restart again.
7. once u have the driver installed get amd gpu clock tool 0.9.26 from tech power up just google it
8. the default engine will be something like 200 engine and 400 memory and voltage at default
9. recommended settings to overclock engine core 664.5 & memory somewhere around 500-1000 i recommend u stay near the 700s or 600s 
10. set volatge to .20 itll say somewhere on the bottom voltage with a slide down thing
11. happy overclocking 35-40 percent increase in games
12.becareful not to cook your graphics card people do it at your own risk

PEACE PEOPLE!!! Eresh signing out!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw

Hi Eresh1! Thanks to your brief guidelines I was able to OC my radeon mobility 4250 HD. The only little detail here is that I could only OC the core clock, not the memory clock, and I was wondering how did you manage to do that? I'd really appreciate it! 
Plus, there's a lot of people with this same GPU in their notebooks, and information regarding this is pretty scarce - your help would be greatly appreciated!

P.S. Wpuld you happen to have the Xtreme-G 11.2 driver? Even the creator hasn't it anymore. If you have it, I could upload it and share it! Please check out the forum at tweakforce.com and you'll see that version 11.2 is sought even today!

Cheers!


----------

